# 260 rem



## TreeHunerd (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone out there besides myself shooting a 260?I have a remington model 7 cdl.Have used it on deer with 120gr. ballistic tips and had very good results!I am now looking at working up a load for coyotes,any suggestions would be appreciated.Im thinking on using 85gr. sierras or 95gr.vmaxs.I know that pelt damage may be severe on edge of body hits,but cant be much worse that a 243!


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 260 Rem for coyotes I use the 100 grain hornady spire point, I just load it at about 2600 fps, yes that limits my range but it also lessens the damage on the pelt.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I shot one last year with the 100gr Nosler BT leaving muzzle in excess of 3100fps. Yote was at 225 yards. HUGE exit hole. I don't recommend. It works pretty good for deer though.


----------

